
Ask HN: Best organizations to donate to for cancer research? - utnick
Just curious if anybody has thoughts about the most efficient&#x2F;best organizations to donate to for cancer research and finding cures for cancer?<p>Things I have in mind are things like Sean Parker&#x27;s immunotherapy moonshot project or hospitals like St Judes.<p>Thanks!
======
ChrisBland
It honestly depends what your goal is. You can fund research or treatment,
both dollars get spent in entirely different ways. You can work with research
hospitals like dana farber, the James or programs like St. Judes et al. One of
the best things you can do; b/c lets be frank, even if you donated millions
you aren't going to make a dent, is to help raise awareness. Most cancers now
a days can be stopped, or have much better treatment outcomes by early
detection. If you'd like, I'd recommend you look in to Pelotonia or the Pan
Mas Challenge if you are on the east coast / midwest. Both are great
organizations where 100% of the money raised goes to cancer research. In
addition, you help raise awareness by talking to people about a cause you
believe in and it helps spread the word that way. Thats where I focus my time
, energy and $$.

------
tehabe
Pay your taxes. Most cancer research funding comes from the government. And
hopefully the results of this research will be available for all people.

~~~
ChrisBland
In addition write a letter; handwritten to your reps imploring them to fund
this stuff when it comes time for budget votes. Calls get noticed, but letters
get the most attention in Washington.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Make an appointment, go to your local reps office. Say "this is what is
important to me as your constituent". Usually only takes a lunch break
depending on your location, but take a half day if distance and time is a
constraint and the issue is important to you.

------
pasbesoin
Any time I observe corporations latching on, apparently/obviously for their
own PR (e.g. the Komen "Pinkwashing" blitz and stunts), I become extremely
suspicious.

I'd also look out for efforts that will or may seek to privatize their
outputs. (E.g. the increasing role of such in much university research.) In
this case, as much because resultant costs may withhold treatment from many.
Also because such private interest tends to sale-able product over fundamental
research.

Not cancer, and I haven't followed up to confirm my suspicion. But the recent
news about Merc having a "100% effective" Ebola vaccine? IIRC, that comes out
of Canadian government or government-funded research that was sold off a few
years ago to Merc for a relative pittance.

Guess where your dollars should go. And also, don't let politicians trade the
fruits of such to their business cronies. Not without controls to ensure
public benefit shares equal or greater weight with/than private profit.

------
lowpro
Whatever you're looking to donate to, Charity Navigator[0] is a good place to
look for highly rated charities. If they have a good rating, they're probably
good.

Also if anyone is looking to donate to a charity that gives 100%, aka a pass-
through charity, I started one for my friend and his family last year[1], as
they have an unknown genetic disease which has symptoms related to ALS,
Muscular Distrophy, and several other symptoms.

[0] [https://www.charitynavigator.org/](https://www.charitynavigator.org/)

[1] [https://thessf.org](https://thessf.org)

------
CharlesMerriam2
Oddly, I fund the promulgation of open science. Too much of cancer research
has become regimented and secretive. Experimental data is hard to reproduce or
verify and opinions are held as the final truth. Much as the 'cocktails'
finally cracked the mortality of AIDS, I believe much of the work for cancer
treatment has been done in separate pockets of knowledge.

While this does not directly answer you question, a prize for the heretics
would be good. Perhaps Barry Marshal or Robin Warren would run it; they faced
massive criticism for their work with H. Pylori before it became mainstream.

~~~
zorm
Obama and the NCI have become big proponents of opening up cancer data to
everyone. Even going so far as to publicly call out places like Stanford for
walling off data.

Check out the Genomic Data Commons as well to see partial results from these
efforts. There's a nice article about it too at
[http://www.chicagomag.com/Chicago-
Magazine/January-2017/Canc...](http://www.chicagomag.com/Chicago-
Magazine/January-2017/Cancer-Genomic-Data-Commons/)

------
liveoneggs
I have been alternating my yearly giving between
[http://www.stjude.org/](http://www.stjude.org/) and
[http://curechildhoodcancer.org/](http://curechildhoodcancer.org/) which I
think are both worthy.

I have been disappointed in my ability to give to specific cancers like
leukemia, though, which I'm guessing is similar to what you are finding
(focused giving for specific types of research or specific diseases)

------
ig1
I appreciate you might have personal reasons for wanting to donate towards
cancer, but I'd encourage you to consider other diseases as well.

Cancer research attracts a huge amount of funding so the ROI of donations is
much lower (i.e there's no low hanging fruit) than less common diseases.

------
alphabettsy
[https://www.cancer.gov/about-
nci/overview/contributing](https://www.cancer.gov/about-
nci/overview/contributing)

------
Maven911
NYU Langone has a lot of ads in the NYC area, though I am no expert on this

